
Ask HN: List of things AI cannot do in the next 100 years - Arthanari
Hi,<p>I was wondering what are the list of things AI will be incapable of doing.<p>Would love to know your insights in this.<p>I would like to come up with a concrete list of 100 actions&#x2F; things&#x2F; service&#x2F; activity etc,. that AI wouldn&#x27;t be able to accomplish.
======
mindcrime
Assuming you wish this list to be drawn from the list of "things humans _can_
do" as opposed to "things just are simply impossible (as far as we know)", I'm
having a tough time coming up with anything.

My feeling is that the the main "thing" separating human intelligence and
artificial intelligence going forward, will be the "embodied" nature of human
learning. That is, there are things we learn though our senses of sight,
hearing, touch, kinæsthetic awareness, proprioception, etc., that you couldn't
easily transfer to a computer. It would basically have to live in a body
(somewhat) like ours and experience the environment somewhat like the way we
do.

But, that said, robotics and AI seem to advance in lockstep to some degree,
and it may be that in 100 years we have robots that allow an AI to experience
the world pretty much the same way we do. If so, that would close the gap even
more.

------
smt88
It'll be possible for AI to do anything a human can do. However, AI likely
won't be created to do certain things that humans _like_ to do that have no
economic benefit.

For example, I don't think AI will completely replace parenting for most
people because some proportion of parenting is highly enjoyable.

------
Arthanari
Can AI ever find out the taste of a given edible product?

~~~
dagw
In principle mass spectometry should give you the components in food. Combine
that with a sufficiently large dataset of how humans react to different
chemical combinations and you should be well on your way.

